# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Verme peculiar

## Vitor Pestana

Encontrei este verme a nadar no microreef do Mantis, já tentei identificá-lo mas sem sucesso.

Já alguem viu um destes?



Pestana

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Vitor
Tenho alguns mas ainda são pequeninos, não sei se crescerão tanto e ainda não sei o que são.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno :SbOk3:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas Vitor,

Tambem tenho mas, tal como o Pedro, são pequeninos (cerca de 1,5cm).
Gostava de saber que bicho é esse! Se é reef safe ou não.

Atentamente,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Como queria saber o que eram e não encotrei respostas, coloquei a pergunta ao Ron Shimek que é um entendido em invertebrados que vivem nos sedimentos, e resposta não tardou:

_




 Postado originalmente por Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Hi Ron 
Do you have an idea of what this is Verme peculiar

Kind Regards
Pedro Nuno


_





> Viva Pedro,  
> 
> Isto é um anelideo poliqueta desovador chamado "enxameador". Vários grupos destes vermes desovam nadando na coluna de água e libertam os gametas (ovos ou esperma) na água. No meio natural muitos individuos tendem a nadar ao mesmo tempo para desovarem, o que assegura a fertilização.
> 
> Este comportamento encontra-se nos vermes Syllidae, Nereidae, e vermes Eunicidae. Equanto que os nereidae são relativamente raros em aquário, Syllidae e Eunicidae podem ser comuns. O Animal leva um mês ou mais para se metamorfosear no enxameador (também chamado de "epitoke") e quando as condições são adequadas (fase da lua adequada e maré), o enxameador nada e desova.
> 
> Ver enxameadores nos aquários é mesmo muito comum e por vezes todo um grupo deles é visto a nadar. Dependendo da espécie do verme, o enxameador pode estabelecer-se no fundo e viver depois da desova ou morrer imediatamente depois.
> 
> Como pode esperar, a história é um pouco mais complicada do que isto quando entramos em detalhes sobre o que se passa em cada grupo, mas esta explicação deverá dar a base de explicação à ocorrencia.
> ...





> This is a spawning polychaete annelid called a "swarmer." Several groups of these worms spawn by swimming up into the water column and releasing gametes (eggs or sperm) into the water. In the natural environment many individuals tend to swim up at the same time to spawn, which ensures fertilization.
> 
>  This behavior is found in syllids, nereids, and eunicid worms. While nereids are relatively rare in aquaria, syllids and eunicids may be common. The animal takes a month or more to metamorphose into the swarmer (also called an "epitoke") and when conditions are appropriate (the proper phase of the moon and tide), the swarmer swims up, and spawns.
> 
> Seeing swarmers in aquaria is really pretty common, and sometimes a whole group of them will be swimming around at once. Depending upon the worm species, the swarmer may settle down to the bottom and live after the spawning or die immediately there after.
> 
> 
>  As you might expect, the story is more complicated than this when one gets into the details of what happens in each group, but this explanation should give the gist of the event. 
> 
> ...


 :Olá: Hi Ron and thank you for your explanation. I've got some but they are not as big as this one and I mainly see them at night under de artificial blue moonlight.

Kind Regards :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Mais uma informação que nos dá o Ron Shimek sobre estes vermes peculiares



> Viva Pedro,  
> 
> Alguns destes enxameadores podem ser bem grandes e não se limitam aos trópicos, tenho visto muitos em regiões temperadas, incluindo alguns bem acima dos 60 cm de comprimento





> Hi Pedro,  
> 
> Some of these swarmers can be quite large, and they are not limited to the tropics, I have seen many in temperate regions, including some well over 60 cm long!


60 cm...estes bichos podem ser compridos....

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Mais novidades do Ron Shimek sobre alguns vermes...que eu diria...mais do que peculiares por poderem atingir...*2 metros* como um verme Eunicidae que o Ron Shimek teve durante 3 anos a "funcionar" a peixe cortado aos pedaços.




> Viva Pedro,
> 
> Alguns vermes ficam muito maiores do que 60 cm...
> 
> Tive um _Eunicidae_ com 2 metros de comprimento no meu aquário ( e tenho fotografias do bicho). Há também relatos de alguns _Eunicidae_ que se estima terem mais de 15 metros de comprimento, com diâmetro de cerca de 2.5 cm, que capturam peixe até 10 cm de comprimento e os puxam para debaixo da areia para os comer.
> 
> Os espécimes de Eunice com mais de 1,5 metros de comprimento estão a tornar-se bem comuns nos aquários por cá* _{*NT: Nos EUA}_ provavelmente onde vocês estão, também, mas são bem capazes de viverem furtivamente e frequentemente não são vistos, aparentemente durante anos...
> 
> O grandalhão no meu aquário era habitualmente visível e vivia no sistema, comendo peixe em pedaços, durante pelo menos 3 anos, até que pereceu durante um revés que tive no aquário.


....Calma, calma Vitor :EEK!: , não chames a protecção civil e nada de tiros de caçadeira com munição de zagalote para dominar o bicho....será melhor a bazuca.... :yb624:  :yb624: ...ok.... :SbSourire: ..., agora mais à sério, como poderão ler um pouco mais aqui neste tópico do Matias Gomes Eunice sp. - O Assassino verme Predador. os vermes _Eunicidae_ cujo nome vem de "Eunike" que se lê "Eunice", porque o "K" em Grego lê-se "C", e que significa _Vitória_ ou a _Vitoriosa_...são de facto grosso modo bons detritivoros e também são predadores se conseguirem apanhar um presa à sua medida. Caso os tenham, vigiem-nos. Caso vissem que são uma ameaça para animais mais pequenos, então será caso de os retirar para que um engodo de carne de camarão ou de peixe, deverá chegar.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Viva Pedro.

Nenhum dos exemplos atrás mencionados se assemelha ao que vi no microreef, o meu tinha a ponta do "rabo" vermelha e todo o seu corpo era beje/castanho claro.

Pessoalmente nunca tinha visto este tipo de comportamento em aquarios, mas sim em mergulhos nocturnos em zonas de recife, talvez seja um especime desses mas neste momento acho dificil/impossivel de saber ao certo a sua especie.

Pestana

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva de novo
Pedi fotografias do verme com 2 metros e o Ron Shimek enviou-me fotografias desse e outros vermes _Eunicidae_ "coommpprriiiiiiiiddooooss"...





e este era o que ele tinha, o tal de dois metros


Possivelmente não serão do género e espécie que tens no sistema, Vitor, mas fica a informação.... :EEK!: ... :SbSourire: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

